# se-r big engine swap!



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

Can a rb26 engine from a skyline fit into a '02 Spec V? In a way it might.
skyline engine --> into 240sx
240sx engine(sr20det)--> into se-r

so there should be sufficient space. need help!!


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*this topic has been covered many times over....*

SR20DET on 240sx= RWD
RWD= extensive if not imposible for Sentra


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

illnissan said:


> *Can a rb26 engine from a skyline fit into a '02 Spec V? In a way it might.
> skyline engine --> into 240sx
> 240sx engine(sr20det)--> into se-r
> 
> so there should be sufficient space. need help!! *


Hey buddy, do some research before you start asking silly ass questions.

The sr20det comes in 2 different platforms; AWD & RWD. The RWD sr20det that are found in the 180sx's and silvias are the ones that are swapped into 240's. They require little fabrication to fit, being that they are also the same vehicles (minus the engine differences).

The AWD sr20det is the one that can be swapped into FWD B12D), B13, b14 & b15 sentra's/200sx's ect... I have not heard of, or seen the purpose, of putting a sr20det in a Spec V Se-r. That's a waste of money!!

And have you looked into the engine bay of the 02 Spec V? How do you supposed a straight six cylinder rb26dett can fit in there?!?!?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You can probably do it if you have enough money for 3 spec-v's. Let's see, 20K for the Spec-v, 20K to find and import an rb26 (in good condition) outta a japanese GTR. and another 20K to get a Performance shop to put the engine in there and make it actually work.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Gee, 1997 Ga16De, you make it sound real easy and to you it probably is. But here's the deal, if you guys actually would like to try this at home.

Alright, you buy a brand spanking new Se-r vspec from the Nissan dealer down the block. After getting through all the paper work and bargining, your able to walk away paying only $19k for it. Pat your self on the back for that.

So now you take the car to your local Pep Boys, oops, I mean performance shop and ask them how much it would cost for them to make you a skyline powered Se-r Vspec? I would say that *$15k* is a reasonable price for such a job. So you pay up front, because you know these guys can't work with out money in hand.

Now you gave them your orders on what you want done the start tell you that the engine won't fit. "What, you mean it doesn't slide right in?" Nope, they would need to make custom motor mounts and brackets to hold the engine up but it mostlikly is still too large. "It still wouldn't fit" you say? Then I guess they'll have to tube out the front of the car and move the fire wall back a few inches. They would also have to add custom heavy duty motor mounts and brackets made to the new front end. This along with the engine will run you about *$25K* 

"But wait a minute, my car is FWD. How would you get it to run an AWD engine?" We'll the easiest way would be to forget about 'the beauty of all wheel dirve', and go RWD. There is less fabrication involved this way. We'll since your car's drive train is not RWD you'll need a new rearend (probably a ford 9") which would cause you to tube out the backhalf also. Then you would have to mod the chassis of the B15 to accept the GTR drivetrain. You would also need to have custom made axles, drive shaft, brackets ect. (shall I go on)? I figure this here would run you about *$35k* the cheapest.

We'll now that the engine and tranni are in, you don't think that the stock suspention can hold up the new iorn block you have there? No sirry Bob. You'll need some kind of custom heavy duty suspention system installed all around that will actually give you a decent weight distribution to help hold up the engine. I figure this will only cost you about *$3k* for a decent setup.

Don't forget about an exhaust system. This will probably be your cheapest mod and can run you about *$700 - $1.2K* for a custom 3" that's efficent.

So now your car is almost ready and your so excited on your new custom ride. But what's going to manage your car to make sure everything is running right? Oh yea you need an ECU. So you ask them "We'll can I run my stock se-r ecu?" And they'll say, "yea sure you can; *On your stock se-r!!*" What you can do is to get them to try the RB26dett ecu wirred up to see if you can actually get the car started, but they'll find out it will be very difficult and time consuming. Your best bet is to invest in a stand alone engine managment system such as Haltec or Motec. The prices on these systems will vary but expect the full unit to run you anywhere from *$5K - $10k*.

And just for fun throw in *$2k* for the things I forgot to mention.

Now total this all up and you'll spend a minimum of *$110,000* for this setup. Sure you have the only se-r with a RB26dett, but it handels like shit, poor traction and if anything breaks, you'll have to get the peices custom made which is very expensive. And don't forget, besides the stand alone system and exhaust, your engine is completely stock!! 

No to save you head the trouble, you could have just went over to Motorex and ordered an R34 with a working 4wd for about $80,000. And since you guys love 4 doors so much, I'm sure they could get the 4 door GTR imported.

And let's see with the *30K* that you would have left over you could invest in numerous parts that can easily get you 600hp+ with change left over for lunch.

You guys still think it's worth it?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Sr20 B12 said:


> *Gee, 1997 Ga16De, you make it sound real easy and to you it probably is. But here's the deal, if you guys actually would like to try this at home.
> 
> Alright, you buy a brand spanking new Se-r vspec from the Nissan dealer down the block. After getting through all the paper work and bargining, your able to walk away paying only $19k for it. Pat your self on the back for that.
> 
> ...


holy freaking crap!!  that, is without a doubt, the biggest ball buster to a starnge question i have ever heard! wow, you sounded like my dad! props!


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

rios said:


> *
> holy freaking crap!!  that, is without a doubt, the biggest ball buster to a starnge question i have ever heard! wow, you sounded like my dad! props! *


Yea. I think you have to be some what hard on these guys who think things are easy like that. I used to have that same thinking until I got my balls busted by guys who knew their shit, then I started doing my own thinking and research. Now I have the privilage of doing it to others. 

All jokes aside, it's always good to dream and wonder. Just do it logically.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

Hmm... for 110,000 dollars you could get a late model viper GTS and get a Hennesey Venom 650 engine kit. then you're only about a .5 second 0-60 and 20mph overall away from a bugatti or a sledgehammer


----------

